# Größe *.vhd Virtual PC



## eYe (12 Mai 2011)

Moin,

habe unter Windows 7 ein XP in der mitgelieferten VM laufen. Hier drinne habe ich Step7,WinCC Flex 2008 und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten installiert.
Die VM Festplatte habe ich damals auf dynamisch gestellt um sicher zu gehen das ich immer genügend Platz habe. Nun fällt mir aber folgendes auf, meine *.vhd wird immer größer obwohl ich schon seit geraumer Zeit kein neues Programm mehr installiert habe.
Unter Windows 7 ist die *.vhd nun schon über 32GB groß, in der VM selbst wird die Platte mit 126GB angegben wovon aber 112GB frei sind.

Hierzu ein paar Fragen:

1) Wie kommt diese extreme Differenz zustande (18GB!)
2) Warum wächst die *.vhd obwohl ich nichts neues installiere?
(Die Step7 Projekte liegen im MB Bereich...)
3) Gibt es eine einfachere und sichere Möglichkeit die vhd wieder zu verkleinern?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Mai 2011)

zu 1: Leerräume der Platte sind in der Datei als Daten vorhanden.


zu 2: für dieses ständige Wachsen würde ich vermuten, ist die Auslagerungsdatei zuständig, oder irgend was anderes, was das Betriebssystem an immer wieder neuen Orten ablegt, im Zweifel eben hintendran.


zu 3: ja, theoretisch geht das irgendwie. Siehe Hilfe zu VPC. In der Praxis hab ich es aber nicht sofort hinbekommen und dann aufgesteckt. Die sichere Möglichkeit, eine VHD zu verkleinern, ist bei mir Ghost2003. Abbild machen und auf kleiner Platte wieder aufspielen. Aber mir ist es auf die Schnelle mit Bordmitteln (ohne Ghost) nicht gelungen.


----------



## eYe (12 Mai 2011)

Hab es jetzt mit der Komprimierungsfunktion immerhin schonma wieder auf etwas über 20Gb geschafft


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Mai 2011)

aja, war ich nur zu ungeduldig als ich es bei meiner XP-Maschine versuchte? Hast Du irgendwelche Klippen bemerkt, die Du umschiffen musstest?


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2011)

Wenn du die VM im Abgesicherten Modus startest, dann komprimierst, hast du mehr Erfolg.
Es werden mehr Dateien verschoben und du die Auslagerungsdatei verkleinern, wenn diese bzw deren Größe das Problem ist.


bike


----------

